# Best hotel in Hawaii for a honeymoon?



## thinze3 (Mar 16, 2010)

My co-worker is getting married in July and has asked my advice about honeymooning in Hawaii. My first suggestion was to avoid the Ka'anapali area with all its summertime kids. I suggested staying at one of the nicer hotels in Wailea, Maui.

What would you suggest? Looking for luxury, some privacy and not too many kids.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 16, 2010)

We were bumped on our flight last year and they let us stay at the Grand Wailea Resort free of charge which is very nice.  It has a great beach right in front of the hotel.  I am sure it will be busy there in July.

This trip, we will spend one night at the Marriott Wailea.  It doesn't seem to be as busy or as big but it has lava rocks in front of the hotel but you can easily walk to the beaches next door.  We like Ulua beach for snorkeling which is one of them.

There are so many nice hotels in the Wailea/Makena area and some with beautiful beaches like in front of the Maui Prince Hotel.  We prefer the Wailea area over Ka'anapali Beach because it isn't as busy and commercial and has several little coves plus it is close to Makena Beach.  That is one of the few natural beaches left on Maui but it is crowded in the summer.  There are no timeshares there and never will be.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2010)

There is some good info. in the old threads - use the search function and put "honeymoon" in the "search this forum" box.

What is their price range?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 16, 2010)

The Princeville Hotel on Kauai (upgraded and rebranded as a St. Regis since we last visited).


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 16, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> There is some good info. in the old threads - use the search function and put "honeymoon" in the "search this forum" box.
> 
> What is their price range?



I searched "honeymoon" in the "Hawaii" forum and nothing good came up.

Up to $500/nt.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 16, 2010)

If they are going to Maui, Four Seasons Wailea is very, very nice, though Wailea is a bit on the sleepy side for me.  The Hyatt is also very nice.  If I had ten days or so, I'd also consider spending a few days at the Hana Hotel on the rough side of the island.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 16, 2010)

Is Maui the only island they're considering?


----------



## ricoba (Mar 16, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Is Maui the only island they're considering?



That is what I was wondering as well, because if they want another option, I would suggest Four Seasons Hualalai or the newly renovated Mauna Kea both of these are on the Big Island.  

If I were to choose one of those I personally would go with the Mauna Kea, since it sits on one of the best beaches in the world.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 16, 2010)

My daughter and son-in-law went to the Grand Wailea for their honeymoon and loved it.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 16, 2010)

ricoba said:


> That is what I was wondering as well, because if they want another option, I would suggest Four Seasons Hualalai or the newly renovated Mauna Kea both of these are on the Big Island.
> 
> If I were to choose one of those I personally would go with the Mauna Kea, since it sits on one of the best beaches in the world.



If they want to spend $500/night I don't think they could do the Four Seasons.  When I checked room prices there a couple of years ago the cheapest room (and this was was back on the golf course) was something like $700-$800/night.  

I do agree that the Mauna Kea sits on one of the most beautiful beaches in the world.  I stayed there with my parents in 1968 when the hotel was fairly new.  That was my introduction to Hawaii.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 16, 2010)

On our first trip to Hawaii we stayed at the Historic Royal Hawaiian on Oahu.  

There was a Japanese Couple who had just married and both the bride and groom were in white silk.

It was a wonderful experience.

At that time we said it was our one and only vacation to Hawaii.  

Now almost 30 years later I'm glad to say that wasn't true.

Now a really bad year is when we can only go once.   


Sterling


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 16, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Is Maui the only island they're considering?



No. They are open to all islands and neither has ever been to Hawaii. They do like to hand with others, not be totally isolated.

Age = late 20's.


----------



## jlee2070 (Mar 16, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> No. They are open to all islands and neither has ever been to Hawaii. They do like to hand with others, not be totally isolated.
> 
> Age = late 20's.



If they don't want "isolation", skip Kauai...

Grand Wailea on Maui is VERY NICE and my choice if money is not an issue ($500+ per night).


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 17, 2010)

I know I'm biased being a Marriott Maui owner but I'm sorry, Wailea is way to slow paced for young newlyweds. I know I wanted and would still want a place to kick up our heals, dance the night away celebrating our love. No other place but Kaanapali gives you that, and all the rest in my opinion.

The Hyatt on Kaanapali is very nice and I got some outrageous AAA rates for our last trip when we stayed one night just to try it out.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 17, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> No. They are open to all islands and neither has ever been to Hawaii. They do like to hand with others, not be totally isolated.
> 
> Age = late 20's.



Probably should rule out the Big Island then as well.  Much as we love it, there's not a hopping night life.  And the two resorts mentioned are both fairly isolated, which to me is part of their charm.

Have they considered Oahu?


----------



## ricoba (Mar 17, 2010)

Luanne said:


> If they want to spend $500/night I don't think they could do the Four Seasons.  When I checked room prices there a couple of years ago the cheapest room (and this was was back on the golf course) was something like $700-$800/night.
> 
> Whoa....
> 
> I do agree that the Mauna Kea sits on one of the most beautiful beaches in the world.  I stayed there with my parents in 1968 when the hotel was fairly new.  That was my introduction to Hawaii.



Lucky you....what a great intro...



Luanne said:


> Probably should rule out the Big Island then as well.  Much as we love it, there's not a hopping night life.  And the two resorts mentioned are both fairly isolated, which to me is part of their charm.
> 
> Have they considered Oahu?



Oahu came to my mind as well.

Waikiki has lots of choices and then there's Turtle Bay on the North Shore.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 17, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Lucky you....what a great intro...



It was.  It was the first trip our family had made to Hawaii.  My dad had been there during the war.  Here is our itinerary:

Big Island - Mauna Kea
Kaui - Coco Palms
Maui - Napili Kai Beach Club (at that time that was the end of the road, no Kapaula)
Oahu - don't remember, it was some kind of no name motel about a block off Waikiki.  And the only reason we went to Oahu was because my parents had friends living there.


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 17, 2010)

*Lanai in the footsteps of Bill Gates*

He took over the entire island-even paid all cab divers for driving 24 hours a day while he was there. If Bill picked this aftr all the research was done your decision is made.
Now its just a slight matter of pating for the Island.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 17, 2010)

cgeidl said:


> He took over the entire island-even paid all cab divers for driving 24 hours a day while he was there. If Bill picked this aftr all the research was done your decision is made.
> Now its just a slight matter of pating for the Island.



Talk about isolated!  Don't think this is what they'd want, even if they could pay for it.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm no Hawaii expert, but are are just back from a nine-day trip to Oahu.  We stayed two nights at The Royal Hawaiian on Waikiki.  The hotel was lovely, service was top-notch, and the hotel was very quiet yet right in the middle of everything in Waikiki.  I think this hotel would be a contender if they like nightlife, eating out and mixing with (lots of) other people.

Rates started at $350/night for a garden view room while we were there.  Hotel just completed a major renovation.

H


----------



## dive-in (Mar 17, 2010)

These places are way beyond my budget, but for luxury hotels on Maui the ones that come to mind are 


The Grand Wailea
Fairmont Kea Lani 
Four Seasons Resort Maui at Wailea

We've always done Lahaina and Ka'anapali.  Never been to South Maui but that's where all the nicer resorts seem to be.  I did go to a doctor at the Ka'anapali Hyatt for a tetnus shot on our last trip to Maui...don't ask ...and it looked nice.  Probably more kids there though.  Also the Hyatt on Kauai is supposed to be really nice.  If they are into natural beauty, you can't beat Kauai.  A few tours and they'll find someone to hang with. If they let the conceirge book the tour, there's a good chance they will find someone from the hotel on the tour.

Good luck.


----------



## brigechols (Mar 20, 2010)

I recommend a seven day cruise around the islands  followed by a luxurious stay at Halekulani in Honolulu.


----------

